# My Stila Collection



## MsCuppyCakes (May 12, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 12, 2008)

Great collection! I love Stila!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 12, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 13, 2008)

I love your collection.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I love your collection._

 
Me too :!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 13, 2008)

Killer collection!!  Those trios are drool-worthy!


----------

